# Best Groomer in NYC???



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, I seem to have a burning question everyday....Sorry! I want to take Casanova to a groomer for a trim finally. :w00t: But I've been scared b/c one of the top breeders once told me that no matter how clean a grooming shop looks, you pup will chance getting tear stains from other dogs. Does anyone have recommendations for an amazing groomer in NYC? I am open to a salon or having one in our home. 

A separate but related question is everyone thinks Casanova is a girl...I guess b/c of his topknot. I use one black band. Should I just cut his bangs?  I guess that means puppy coat for life because no bangs and long hair would be weird, no? I'd be disappointed, though. I like doing his hair!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I might be wrong, but I've never heard of a dog getting eyestain from another dog! Eyestain can be due to a bunch a things. Pollution, allergies, clogged tear ducts, or colored dye in food...but never from other dogs. It's a yeast type of bacteria that turns red on a white coat. If you're around smokers, yes that can add to it..or dust. 

As far as groomers, we lost the best one in NYC about 5 years ago. Karen who owned karen's people and pets. Now she's in Boca Florida with a beautiful salon. Karen's lap of Luxury. I'd take Mox there in a heart beat. I use to use a woman who came to my house. She was wonderful, at puppy cuts. I don't know if she's taking on more clients.

I hate the man who bought Karen's business, he owns Canine Styles. He's a jerk! Who way over charges for a maltese. $120 for a groom! And $50 and hour for de matting. Never gave karen's Long time clients any break. Never go to him. And the woman who own's "Le Chien" is another weirdo. And also way over charges. Your best bet is to find someone to come to your home. ask Dorothy from NYC. Her Bonnie always looks so beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I have an in home groomer, and he's wonderful. If you want his information PM me.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry i can't help with groomers. I wanted to say that you little Casanova is a little doll baby he reminds me of my Noelle, i have the same problem with Riley people thinking he's a girl. I don't let it bother me, i keep his hair long and put boy bows in his hair that i have gotten from Marj. I do what pleases me, i like Riley in long hair and if people want to think he's a girl then so be it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for your thoughtful responses! 

I am also mystified by the getting tear stain from another dog thing. But I was told by Tammy of Tajon that a dog can get tear stains from a grooming salon. She didn't go into it much, but I gathered that it was from using the same tools, brushes, clippers, etc.? I have no idea, but she did say that and she sounded very suspicious of pet salons "no matter how clean it looks." If I remember correctly, she said the best thing to do is to get a good groomer to come to my home and pay them to teach me to do it myself if I did not want to worry about tear stains.

Actually now that I think about it, another breeder told me that a dog can get tear stains from another dog. It was Tonia of Rhapsody. I was thinking about getting a puppy from her, and at the last minute, she told me that the puppy had tear stains when the photo of the dog did not. She explained that it was probably due to another dog in her home that had come down with an ear infection that might have given the sudden staining to the one I was interested in.

:huh: But you guys are the experts, so I am now really lost. All I know is it seems hard to get rid of, so I do everything I know to do because I'd rather not deal with trying to get rid of it. 

Bonnie's Mom: Thanks so much! I think I asked you before via PM and have the person's number in my inbox. I will just call him and tell him that Linda referred me. Thanks so much!  

Re. the Topknot gender issue: It's so bizarre. People automatically say "she" upon meeting Casanova. I don't correct them unless they ask (because otherwise I would be correcting every person I meet...). When they ask, I say "people always think he's a girl, but he's actually not." Then they say, "oh, sorry. It's a 'he.' SHE is sooo cute!" :blink:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 26 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734704


> Thanks so much for your thoughtful responses!
> 
> I am also mystified by the getting tear stain from another dog thing. But I was told by Tammy of Tajon that a dog can get tear stains from a grooming salon. She didn't go into it much, but I gathered that it was from using the same tools, brushes, clippers, etc.? I have no idea, but she did say that and she sounded very suspicious of pet salons "no matter how clean it looks." If I remember correctly, she said the best thing to do is to get a good groomer to come to my home and pay them to teach me to do it myself if I did not want to worry about tear stains.
> 
> ...



Since the actual red stain is a yeast infection of sorts it does make sense they could catch it by licking or rubbing their face in another dog's face or even in a community water bowl. I would think my worry at a salon would be irritation to the eyes with hair flying and shampoo in the eyes. I suppose a contaminated brush or comb could spread it too.

I wouldn't cut his cute topknot. Just put boy bows in and to heck with what others say!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi - I have a woman who comes t the house, and I'll be glad to give you the info if yo want to PM me. I'm "the other
Bonnie's mom," so usually call my baby Bonbon. My groomer is very good - as long as you tell her exactly what you
want. Linda's guy is excellent too, though very hard to get. As far as thinking Casanova is a girl because of the topknot,
who cares what strangers think? He's a beautiful dog!! :wub: I don't know about the tear stains - I've never heard of
getting them from another dog.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I take Spanky to Canine Country Club (was Canine Ranch) on 81st and Columbus to Jenna. I think she is great and they're only $65.

He has gender issues as well, everyone calls him "she" no matter what he is wearing . I think its a breed thing. Just like people think all bulldogs are boys.

Don't touch a hair on his cute little head! If Beckham can sport a ponytail at times no reason our little guys cant too.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Did yyou see the show Groomer Has It? The guy Jonathan, the one that won second place, is from NYC. He is ranked among the top five groomers in the USA, has a celebrity client list that includes Mariah Carey, Ralph Lauren, Kevin Kline and Phoebe Cates, Betty Buckley, Louise Lasser, John O’Hurley, Betsy Johnson and Ivana Trump.

He said on another animal planet show that a maltese was his first dog. So that maltese and the high maintance grooming these little guys require probably inspired him in some way to become a dog groomer.

But I have nooo idea what he charges, probably a whole lot. But you want the best right? LOL

And don't cut his topnot hair off!!! Marj makes the cutest boy bows, here's the link to the bows: http://www.myladysdogbows.com/bows/boy.html


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, awesome! Thanks so much for mentioning Jonathan. I just emailed him. I'm definitely going to have him come if he is taking on any new clients...And will let you all know...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 27 2009, 07:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735180


> Wow, awesome! Thanks so much for mentioning Jonathan. I just emailed him. I'm definitely going to have him come if he is taking on any new clients...And will let you all know...[/B]


Cassanova deserves the very best


----------

